# Static electricity shock



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi, we've been living in Calgary for 6 months now and my husband and I receive static electricity shocks multiple times a day and a lot of them hurt quite a bit. I did some research and found out that in dry places there can be a lot of static electricity, but it was just recently when a Canadian friend of mine hung out with me for the day that she realized how much we are getting shocked and she isn't. 

I really am not exaggerating but I get zapped at least once, sometimes twice, every time I close the car door. I started using my foot to close the door but then as soon as I entered a building or touched something else I'll get zapped. It's starting to really frustrate me as some of them hurt quite a bit. 

Do locals get zapped this much and is there anything we can do about it? Yes, we do use the bounce sheets in the tumble dryer.


----------



## Caz n Neil (Oct 6, 2010)

Same here, in our house in Orillia Ontario! The whole family always getting shocked, poor cat and dog suffer too when we stroke them- I figure that's why the cat doesn't like me lol. Interesting to know that it could be the dry cold, I thought it was the old house we're renting!


----------



## jamesandkim (Jan 22, 2013)

wow thats weird!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Google ''how to avoid static electricity during winter' and you will find some handy tips. Although walking around in leather soled shoes doesn't seem to be the best advise for snowy Canada.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

My wife had the same issue all winter the whole time we were in Canada (she Kiwi, I Canadian)... We reduced a significant (98%) of the around the house stuff by adding a humidifier to our furnace and maintaining a better level of humidity in the home during the winter months. Otherwise, out and about, my wife would constantly get shocks where I would not... maybe it's genetics?!


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

ESD Heel Straps $2.93 ea / Quality PLUS Value


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> ESD Heel Straps $2.93 ea / Quality PLUS Value


She tried... More than one! Didn't work. Moved to New Zealand instead!


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

angel363 said:


> Hi, we've been living in Calgary for 6 months now and my husband and I receive static electricity shocks multiple times a day and a lot of them hurt quite a bit. I did some research and found out that in dry places there can be a lot of static electricity, but it was just recently when a Canadian friend of mine hung out with me for the day that she realized how much we are getting shocked and she isn't.
> 
> I really am not exaggerating but I get zapped at least once, sometimes twice, every time I close the car door. I started using my foot to close the door but then as soon as I entered a building or touched something else I'll get zapped. It's starting to really frustrate me as some of them hurt quite a bit.
> 
> Do locals get zapped this much and is there anything we can do about it? Yes, we do use the bounce sheets in the tumble dryer.



You may want to purchase a room (or rooms) portable humidifier(s). We in Alberta tend to keep our houses in winter anywhere from 20-40% humidity. The more humidity in the air, the lesser the chance of static shocks. Static usually builds up from walking or rubbing stocking feet on carpets, then discharging the static buildup when you touch something metal.


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone - we are renting and now I understand why there is a humidifier in our bedroom. When we moved in, I thought it was a bit strange. I'm going to turn it on right now!!


----------



## butterfly13 (Dec 15, 2013)

*hi*

hi guys. I have a problem that might me sound like a crazy person. I don't know if it matters but i'm from europe, and moved in usa. I shock all the time regardless of the place, temperature or anything else.
I shock terrible bad. And often. Everytime i do it, i have sparks, numbs my fingers and lately the pain of shocking caused me headaches. Few weeks ago i amazed my coworkers. I went and drink water from the water fountain and the shock numbed my lips. And them i put my fingers several time and socked me as well. They tried it too and nobody else got shocked except me. I am affraid to touch anybody or anything because every time i shock them. I promise you i mean it, every time!
i tried: to wear cotton, all kind of shoes (note that i don't ever drag my feet on the carpet). I tried to touch rubber or wood before i touched the door handle. Useless. Still shocks me, still have sparks, still numbs my fingers, still give me headaches. 
i honestly don't know what do to anymore, it make me very irritated. My husband shocks as well, however when he touches the rubber or wood he's fine after that. But not me... If anybody has any suggestions any advice please let me know...thank you so much


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The same thing happened to me in Lake Louise every time I went to ski, I handed over my passport at the hotel and shocked the receptionist to the extent she threw the passport in the air and I had only been in the country hours and was not wearing nylon ski wear, 
I have no idea why this happened but I also had a lot of nose bleeds and thought it might all down to altitude


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Try antistatic heel straps, make sure the room is above 30% humidity, try out buying a 1M ohm resistor, any electrical parts shop will have one. Hold one end and touch the other end to a metal object in a situation where you know you get shocks

the resistor will slow down the dissipation of electricity and stop you getting the "bang". If that works you may need to wear an anti static wrist strap and get into the habit of touching off the lead against an object before touching it


The heel strap may not work if you are walking on carpets or other non conductive surfaces but my cousin swears by it for static shocks exiting a car where you put your foot down first or exit the car and touch the metal work thereby earthing the metal of the car.

Not recommending this company, just happened to be first in the list on google.
heel strap
3M Heel Grounding Strap,1 Megohm - Antistatic Heel Ground Assembly - 3XJZ2|2051 - Grainger Industrial Supply

wrist strap
GRAINGER APPROVED VENDOR Elastic Wrist Strap Kit - Antistatic Wrist Strap Kits - 4ECU6|4ECU6 - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------

